# pigeon with a leg missing



## fanbrother (Sep 27, 2016)

last week I was in my front yard when a pigeon appeared a few feet away from me in my raised garden. I had noticed it because I heard the "thud" when it landed. I went to see if it was okay and it started flapping and I noticed blood under it. I grabbed a towel to catch it and in the unsuccessful process, the bird flapped and flew up on my roof and landed on its belly. I noticed during the struggle to catch it that it appeared that its leg was missing and that's where the blood was the leg was supposed to be. I cringe thinking about how he lost it. I climbed up on the roof to see if I could catch it and it flew off. All I could do was pray that it would return so I could help it. 

fast forward to yesterday. I was coming out of my front yard and low and behold there was a pigeon in the same spot on its belly. Could this be the same bird? So I ran and got my towel and snuck up on it and this time, I caught it. I turned it over and it had only one leg. I'm assuming its the same bird, but the big red bloody area is now covered with feathers. The bird still flops around because it looks like some of its feathers are missing on the tail and wings. I have it safe in a large cage with a soft rug, newspaper, birdseed and water. Does anyone know if the bird needs sunlight every day, fresh air, and how long it takes for feathers to grow back. This always happens when I'm going to be gone for a few weeks. I take care of injured animals as best I can, but my husband is going to be left caring for this bird and I know he won't do it like me.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for helping the poor birdie! I have seen wild birds with one leg survive and do fine. Your bird would be better off now though as a pet. Palomacy has had one legged birds and even got them prostheses and they did fine. I hope you will adopt the bird after he or she heals. Would cage him to keep him safe and not worry about light for right now. What is he eating? Thank you again for helping him!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He was likely caught by a predator, and so should be given antibiotics. Even the loss of the leg would cause him to need antibiotics to prevent infection. And Metacam for the pain would be a good idea. Do you have a vet that would give you these things? Or taking him to an avian vet would be even better.


----------



## fanbrother (Sep 27, 2016)

I have 3 dogs and a cat (that lives in my garage) so having as a pet would not work for my family situation. Mostly because I travel for work and my husband would be tasked with taking care of it for weeks at a time and that would not be good. I don't know of any bird vets in the area that could give it antibiotics. I don't even know how I would give it to the bird. Also, you asked about feeding it. I have a bowl of wild bird seed that is in the cage. The bird doesn't seem to be moving around a lot until I touch it and then it gets scared I'm sure and starts to flap its wings. I feel so bad for it, but I know its safe in this cage I have for now.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Without antibiotics he may get an infection. Not hard to give, just hold the bird on your lap and against your stomach, open the beak and put it to the back of the throat and over the tongue. Can you see if your dog or cat vet will give you antibiotics for the bird. Just explain to him/her.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Where do you live? There may be a pigeon rescue near you. Jay3 is right, antibiotics and metacam from any vetcould really help save this bird.


----------

